# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Подключение магазинов Ecwid к сервису Яндекс.Маркет

## klyushka

Предлагаем вам услугу по подключению магазинов ecwid на тарифе Silver и выше к системе Яндекс.Маркет. В рамках альфа-теста подключение магазинов к Яндекс.Маркету предоставляется бесплатно.

От вас требуется только: 
1. Наличие платного аккаутна ecwid
2. Интернет-магазин, приведенный в соответствие требованиям к магазинам Яндекс.Маркета 
3. Наличие зарегистрированного субъекта предпринимательской деятельности — владельца магазина. 

Не требуется создавать аккаунт в сервисе Яндекс.Маркет или YML-файл, - эти вопросы мы берем на себя. Если возникнет необходимость, наши специалисты помогут привести ваш магазин в соответствие с требованиями Яндекс.Маркета. 

E-mail для заказа услуги или получения более подробной информации ecwid@mars-development.ru

_Добавлено через 26 часов 33 минуты 21 секунду_
также окажем содействие в настройке Ecwid и контекстной рекламы Яндекс.Директ 
ecwid@mars-development.ru

----------


## klyushka

Уважаемые господа!

В скором времени Mars-development.com предоставит новый бесплатный сервис - 
автоматическое размещение интернет-магазинов в Яндекс.Маркет.

Как это будет работать: 

В онлайн режиме на нашем сайте можно будет заполнить форму и получить регистрационные данные Яндекс.Маркета.
Кроме того, сервис предоставит уникальную возможность создания прайс-листа формата YML вручную, с помощью удобного интерфейса. 

В результате любой владелец интернет-магазина просто и быстро получает аккаунт в Яндекс.Маркете и необходимый для размещения в системе прайс-лист.

С уважением, 
команда mars-development.com

----------

